# Love this dogs grip



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

NVBK all the way baby......this is what you call grip. 
Very, very nice dog.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9vgOx9xFM&playnext_from=TL&videos=OUzV0Nwvb8o

I just dont understand why NVBK doesnt take off in the USA.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

That kennel does seem to produce some nice dogs - and I love the NVBK dog's attitude and style.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

A realy nice looking dog.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> NVBK all the way baby......this is what you call grip.
> Very, very nice dog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9vgOx9xFM&playnext_from=TL&videos=OUzV0Nwvb8o
> 
> I just dont understand why NVBK doesnt take off in the USA.


You are right grips are big time! Do you know this dog?

It may not have taken off because of the whistle blowing (only kidding) 

Seriously though do you think that people looking to get into dog sport would have the access to the type dogs they would need to compete in NVBK. I would guess a lot schutzhund type dogs might get run off the field not to mention endurance issues. How long of a routine is it? 

I am not being a jerk to schutzhund or those who train it. It is the sport I train in. I am just stating facts from what I have seen.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> You are right grips are big time! Do you know this dog?
> 
> It may not have taken off because of the whistle blowing (only kidding)
> 
> ...


I know the dog very well, yes.
He's out of competition now because he was very injury prone and got a career threatening injury (back leg tendons ripped off)

As for the difference NVBK/SCH, well you should get the type of dog you need for the particular sport you practice...
This dog could have done both


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> I know the dog very well, yes.
> He's out of competition now because he was very injury prone and got a career threatening injury (back leg tendons ripped off)
> 
> As for the difference NVBK/SCH, well you should get the type of dog you need for the particular sport you practice...
> This dog could have done both


That hurt, your just telling me about the injury.

I probably should have rephrased my last statement a little better. 

What I meant is that NVBK is not that big here so I don't know how many breeders here are breeding they type dog needed that can do it. I was trying draw a comparison to what is breed to make a good schutzhund dog etc. Thanks for letting me clarify myself.

Do you know if the dog in the video had any offspring? If so how are they in comparison?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> That hurt, your just telling me about the injury.
> 
> I probably should have rephrased my last statement a little better.
> 
> ...


This dog hasn't been used for breeding, so no, no offspring.

Not blaming you at all :wink:
What I meant is that he was a dog that could do flashy obedience, was well trained and had a good grip, so he could score high ( and he did).

But scoring high in competition and scoring high as a stud often don't go together.

How this dog would have been as a stud, I don't know as he hasn't produced any litters


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

damn!!!!!!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Vin Chiu said:


> damn!!!!!!


No panic :wink: He's still alive, living a happy retirement.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> This dog hasn't been used for breeding, so no, no offspring.
> 
> Not blaming you at all :wink:
> What I meant is that he was a dog that could do flashy obedience, was well trained and had a good grip, so he could score high ( and he did).
> ...


So how is he compared to his father Eriem? He looks a little more amped up that the videos i have seen of Eriem, but that could be training styles.
I love watching this video of Eriem, the NVBK should put it up on their website. Its a great video of what the NVBK is about.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6582065939068212952


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> NVBK all the way baby......this is what you call grip.
> Very, very nice dog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9vgOx9xFM&playnext_from=TL&videos=OUzV0Nwvb8o
> 
> I just dont understand why NVBK doesnt take off in the USA.


I think there is a NVBK in Florida somewhere.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I think there is a NVBK in Florida somewhere.



I don't know what NVBK clubs are still active, but the first American earned a NVBK judging license recently.
Carlos Escobar � 12508 Wanda Way � Rosharon Texas 713 551 1250


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> So how is he compared to his father Eriem? He looks a little more amped up that the videos i have seen of Eriem, but that could be training styles.


I prefer not to comment on other people's dogs.
To be able to judge and compare the qualities of 2 dogs, you should know them both through and through. And I know Eriem very well because we used to train at the same club, but Ibrick I only know from trials so I don't know how the dog really is.

I saw a few perfect performances from him and also some that were a bit less, but this happens with every dog.
The dog has a perfect grip, but seems much calmer then his father.
I like the way Eriem always looks like he's going to explode but still stays under control (also because Sneyers is a very experienced handler who knows how to achieve this with a dog).


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice videos  .


----------

